# Henry is coming



## Aneeda72 (Sep 24, 2021)

I want to thank everyone for their input and advice.  Everyone is correct and for a variety of reasons I should not get a new puppy dog.  So many reasons to not get a new puppy dog, and I am aware of all the reasons, especially the my stupid difficult husband reason.    Trust me, the stupid difficult husband reason is resolved, without bloodshed-his bloodshed, of course.

But, I have decided, at 75, that life is just too short to live without a dog.  So husband and I comprised.  I get to get a dog, he gets to stay alive.  .  I prefer a female dog, he like males.  I put a down payment on a male.  He agreed to a “just right“ dog.  Not too small, not to big, non shedding, an older puppy.  *a just right puppy.*

The ad said, I swear, the ad said moyen poodle puppies for sale, one male left, lower price.  This puppy is perfect, not too large, not to small, *JUST RIGHT* for your family.  Sooo, I showed him the ad.  A *JUST RIGHT *puppy .  We went and looked.  The puppy is *just right*. 

Up to 24 inches tall, between 24 to 30 pounds, non shedding, a poodle, large enough to jump in the car, small enough to fit in the car, small enough to live in an apartment, large enough to not trip over.  Husband agreed, he’s *JUST RIGHT.*

He will be 13 weeks on October 15 when we pick him up so not too young, not too old.  He has rich auburn hair, not black, not white, auburn.  At ten weeks mom is still nursing him, .  When I told the vet this he said weird, yup, I thought it was weird as well.  The vet said to tell the breeder to stop letting him nurse.  I requested this, but did not demand it.  He eats puppy food as well.  He is a fat little guy.

I named him Henry.  I am ordering all of his stuff on Amazon so I will have it all when I pick him up.  We will pick him up when we return from Texas.

My daughter is not well and unable to walk for the last two weeks.  She has used all her vacation time, all her sick time, all her savings, and has gone on leave from work.  Her three year old came into her room with her guitar, pretend played and sang twinkle twinkle little star, gave her mommy her blanket and her teddy bear.  .

We are deeply worried and returning to Texas October 7.  I put half of the money left from the sale of the house in an account for her and half in another account for my oldest son to have whatever was left after we die; a few thousand at best a few hundred at worst.  It is not much but more than nothing.  I will go down and give her access to that account now for medical bills, cause she needs the money now.  And, if needed, she will the get sons share as well.

Then we will return home.  Get the puppy, and hope the stupid government does not shut down and stop sending our social security checks, as once again, we will might have no savings.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 24, 2021)

Congrats!!  I am sure the dog will be "just right" they usually are.

Also good that your husband lives and you are not facing jail!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2021)

God bless you, @Aneeda72 and Henry.       Prayers for your daughter.


----------



## SmoothSeas (Sep 24, 2021)

congratulations on your new *'just right'* fur baby.

please post baby pics of Henry when you can...


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 24, 2021)

Ok, tried to transfer photo of Henry from phone to iPad.  Henry is drop dead cute, so don’t anyone drop dead.  He is 8 weeks old in this picture


----------



## jujube (Sep 24, 2021)

Oh, Henry is a handsome young gentleman, he is. Congrats!


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 24, 2021)

Omg he's adorable!  So happy for you... 

I remember when I was younger, Poodles were so popular.  Black or white.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Ok, tried to transfer photo of Henry from phone to iPad.  Henry is drop dead cute, so don’t anyone drop dead.  He is 8 weeks old in this picture


o m g !!!!!!!!!  He is adorable!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2021)

Aneeda, congratulations on your new dog Henry, he is adorable!  I'm sorry I wasn't keeping up, but what ever happened to your Bella, do you still have her?

Sorry to hear about your daughter, I hope she can get better soon.


----------



## katlupe (Sep 24, 2021)

OMG, Henry is adorable!!! Just right for you! I am happy that you are getting a dog because it makes you happy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 24, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Aneeda, congratulations on your new dog Henry, he is adorable!  I'm sorry I wasn't keeping up, but what ever happened to your Bella, do you still have her?
> 
> Sorry to hear about your daughter, I hope she can get better soon.


When I had hip replacement surgery, two months ago, my husband announced he would not take care of Bella, and rehomed her.  . So, to make a long story short, since I no longer had a dog and only agreed to buy a house so I could have a dog, I sold the house.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> When I had hip replacement surgery, two months ago, my husband announced he would not take care of Bella, and rehomed her.  . So, to make a long story short, since I no longer had a dog and only agreed to buy a house so I could have a dog, I sold the house.


Poor Bella, I hope she's happy with her new family.  Hoping your surgery was successful and you feel much better too.  I want little Henry to be with you for a long time and live a good life.  He'll need a lot of grooming, their hair grows and grows and has to be cut or clippered regularly.  I have a Labradoodle (Lab and Poodle mix), and I keep the grooming table and supplies handy.  Don't take him to groomers, prefer to do it myself.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 24, 2021)

Poodles are very intelligent, and Henry looks adorable! Looking forward to hearing all about him once he is home


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 24, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Poor Bella, I hope she's happy with her new family.  Hoping your surgery was successful and you feel much better too.  I want little Henry to be with you for a long time and live a good life.  He'll need a lot of grooming, their hair grows and grows and has to be cut or clippered regularly.  I have a Labradoodle (Lab and Poodle mix), and I keep the grooming table and supplies handy.  Don't take him to groomers, prefer to do it myself.


We have owned standard poodles before and my daughter has 5 toys and one huge standard poodle.  She has promised to take Henry when we die as I was worried about that.  I plan to litter box train Henry for the winter months(wanted to do this with Bella, but husband refused.) 

The box will be one the apartment patio as we have a bottom level apartment. Husband has agreed this time to do this.  There is a large husky in the complex who is litter box trained to a large “box“ on the patio.  He’s never missed and he must be 80 pounds at least.  

The apartment has as many dogs as people .  We have already planned puppy play dates with a Shepard-poodle mix and perhaps a French bulldog older puppy.  But Henry has to stay in till all shots are done because there are just too many dogs around that he could catch stuff from.

Oh, Bella went to a person who worked at petsmart and was experienced with corgis.  This young lady, in her twenties, is a hiker and Bella will be very very happy with a more active mom.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> We have owned standard poodles before and my daughter has 5 toys and one huge standard poodle.  She has promised to take Henry when we die as I was worried about that.  I plan to litter box train Henry for the winter months(wanted to do this with Bella, but husband refused.)
> 
> The box will be one the apartment patio as we have a bottom level apartment. Husband has agreed this time to do this.  There is a large husky in the complex who is litter box trained to a large “box“ on the patio.  He’s never missed and he must be 80 pounds at least.
> 
> The apartment has as many dogs as people .  We have already planned puppy play dates with a Shepard-poodle mix and perhaps a French bulldog older puppy.  But Henry has to stay in till all shots are done because there are just too many dogs around that he could catch stuff from.


Very happy to hear that your daughter will take Henry if anything happens to you, that's a great comfort.  I only trained with newspapers until the pup was ready to go out into the yard reliably, but a litter box is good especially in an apartment.  Good luck with your baby boy, big hug from me when he comes home.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 24, 2021)

Henry is coming​
and he's a cutie


----------



## Jules (Sep 24, 2021)

Henry is too adorable!

Sending good thoughts for your daughter‘s health.


----------



## Shero (Sep 24, 2021)

I do not think everyone is made for puppies BUT you are I am sure Aneeda.
Enjoy your delightful new addition to the family, Henry is so cute!!
Hope your daughter is in good health soon.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Sep 24, 2021)

Henry looks so cuddly and soft. I can't wait to see more photos when he comes home. My best to your daughter as well.


----------



## Oldntired (Sep 24, 2021)

How sweet .


----------



## MickaC (Sep 24, 2021)

Aneeda.....congratulations on your new family member.....looking at him.....Henry is a very suiting name.
I miss Bella......do you ever get updates on how she's doing.
This question has already been answered......so you are on ground level......do you have access to outside from your apartment.
I hope this little Prince will make you happy.


----------



## Lee (Sep 25, 2021)

Aneeda, at first I was sorry to hear about Bella but sounds as if she has found a perfect match in her new owner. Must have been a difficult choice to make.

The best to you and Henry.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 25, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Aneeda.....congratulations on your new family member.....looking at him.....Henry is a very suiting name.
> I miss Bella......do you ever get updates on how she's doing.
> This question has already been answered......so you are on ground level......do you have access to outside from your apartment.
> I hope this little Prince will make you happy.


No updates on Bella. 

 Yes, the apartment is not a senior apartment and we have direct access to outside and to a “private” patio.  The apartment has lots of green spaces.  I am planning a thread on the apartment.  I think it will be of interest.  

I still miss Bella a great deal and I am still angry with my husband over her loss, but nothing I could do at the time, nothing I could do now, as nothing I could do over over issues in the past around other dogs and things in general.

But we have a firm understanding now about rules surrounding Henry and me in general.  My husband is trying very hard to get on my good side, but I no longer have a good side concerning him.  I can not be “fooled” by his behavior.  He shattered every bit of trust.

Henry will be just great.  Even the thought of him makes me happy.  And I am very happy with the apartment.  I already have his vet appointment set for October 16.  Most of his stuff is ordered and coming before we leave for Texas.  I found a container to use for his outdoor litter box, and a container to use for an indoor litter box.

I am going to use the equine pine filling, if I can find it, as I think it is the safest for dogs.  Otherwise there is a recycled newspaper dog litter that is available at Walmart.  The kitty litter can be used, but it is dangerous for puppies in some circumstance if they eat it.  As we all know, puppies eat everything.

Hopefully, it will all work out.  My daughters sudden illness and continued severe medical issues are worrisome along with her financial situation caused by all the medical bills.  Fortunately we still have money left from the sale of our house.

I talked to her husband late last night and he claims they don’t need any funds from us.  The insurance finally agreed to pay for the MRI, at the last moment, so they only had to pay 81 dollars instead of a couple thousand-that was a big relief.


----------



## Devi (Sep 25, 2021)

Oh Aneeda, this is so wonderful! I'm very happy for you.


----------



## JustBonee (Sep 25, 2021)

Henry is just  adorable!


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 25, 2021)

Love the name, Henry!!!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 28, 2021)

Well, breeder is a nut case, Henry is not coming, looking for a new puppy


----------



## dobielvr (Sep 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, breeder is a nut case, Henry is not coming, looking for a new puppy


Oh no....sorry to hear that.


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 28, 2021)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2021)

You must be so disappointed


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 28, 2021)

She gave Henry his first shot and then started taking him for walks around the neighborhood.  She discussed separating him from his mother to wean him.  She said she tried for 15 minutes but he cried so she put him back with mom. .

Then she wanted to put a vibrating collar on him, put him in the crate, and use the vibrating collar on him to make him shut up.  OMG.  I can not teach this nut case how to raise and/or treat a puppy.  It just went on and on, so I gave up, got my money back, and will question the next person very carefully and not assume they know how to treat a dog.

The female and puppies were just cash cows for them.  . I feel so bad for Henry.  She put him back up for sale before she gave us our refund and is asking even more money for him.


----------



## Pinky (Sep 28, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> She gave Henry his first shot and then started taking him for walks around the neighborhood.  She discussed separating him from his mother to wean him.  She said she tried for 15 minutes but he cried so she put him back with mom. .
> 
> Then she wanted to put a vibrating collar on him, put him in the crate, and use the vibrating collar on him to make him shut up.  OMG.  I can not teach this nut case how to raise and/or treat a puppy.  It just went on and on, so I gave up, got my money back, and will question the next person very carefully and not assume they know how to treat a dog.
> 
> The female and puppies were just cash cows for them.  . I feel so bad for Henry.  She put him back up for sale before she gave us our refund and is asking even more money for him.


Whoever gets Henry and his siblings are going to have problems. This person is an irresponsible breeder


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 28, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Whoever gets Henry and his siblings are going to have problems. This person is an irresponsible breeder


Yes, very with no knowledge and no desire to learn.


----------



## RobinWren (Sep 30, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> She gave Henry his first shot and then started taking him for walks around the neighborhood.  She discussed separating him from his mother to wean him.  She said she tried for 15 minutes but he cried so she put him back with mom. .
> 
> Then she wanted to put a vibrating collar on him, put him in the crate, and use the vibrating collar on him to make him shut up.  OMG.  I can not teach this nut case how to raise and/or treat a puppy.  It just went on and on, so I gave up, got my money back, and will question the next person very carefully and not assume they know how to treat a dog.
> 
> The female and puppies were just cash cows for them.  . I feel so bad for Henry.  She put him back up for sale before she gave us our refund and is asking even more money for him.


I read somewhere that you might consider getting another dog, it sounds as if you have a lot of experience so if you do make that decision would you consider a rescue? Those poor animals deserve a home and I am sure there is a dog in a shelter close to you with your name on it. Good luck.


----------



## Murrmurr (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm sure sorry about Henry (and sorry _for_ him).

When I was a kid we had a little beagle named Henry. Cute little guy, and really sharp.

Anyway, I'm wishing you all kinds of luck, Aneeda.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Sep 30, 2021)

Was Henry supposed to be AKC? Can she be reported? Using a training collar on such a young pup is abuse, IMO.  Sorry Aneeda, this is so screwed.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 30, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


> Was Henry supposed to be AKC? Can she be reported? Using a training collar on such a young pup is abuse, IMO.  Sorry Aneeda, this is so screwed.


Yes, it was so very screwed up, and I feel awful for the pup.  If we had lived in a house I would have still taken him because the noise level of his unhappiness would have made little difference, but in an apartment we would have been evicted.

And she talked about breeding her female again.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 30, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> I read somewhere that you might consider getting another dog, it sounds as if you have a lot of experience so if you do make that decision would you consider a rescue? Those poor animals deserve a home and I am sure there is a dog in a shelter close to you with your name on it. Good luck.


There are hardly any rescues in Utah at this time


----------



## PamfromTx (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## Tish (Sep 30, 2021)

@Aneeda72 I am so sorry, that woman should be reported, what a nasty piece of work.


----------



## Lee (Oct 1, 2021)

Aneeda, if you do get another dog, have you made provisions in advance should something happen once again as it did with Bella when you were unable to care for her and gave her away?

I only ask as I feel that at our age anything can happen anytime and sometimes the result is an abandoned throwaway pet who was once loved and now that love is not there anymore and they wind up either euthanized or in a shelter and not all adjust.

Before adopting Riley I made prep in advance with two people who I know 100% would take this cat and Riley knows both of them. He will come to them, hard at first, but he does know them. Had there not been this agreement never would I have taken Riley in, would have left him at the shelter.

Riley is the perfect example of what was a throwaway pet. He was at one shelter, returned to the shelter, and given to another shelter. Before that I honestly believe he was with a person who died and was left of his own for a period of time. Someone, likely a family member took him in, then packed him off to the shelter.

Obviously that someone has beaten this cat as he was constantly watching my hands and ducking and then going into attack mode, I was scared of this cat but felt he deserved a chance as after the attacks he would hide and then kind of mew as if to say "I'm sorry" I have had six cats in my life so it is not as if this was a first time adoption thing for me.

It has been six months now and finally he is coming around. He lets me comb him, but lets me know when to stop, I was allowed gradually to pet him on the floor and finally, finally, he is now coming on my lap and actually purring.

I only say this Aneeda as I worry that if something should happen to you and you have already made it clear your hubby would not take over, please do not let another dog become a Bella, you think you might be giving it to a good home but you can never be sure, once the dog is gone, it is gone.

It seems as if you are now making friends both human and four legged in your new apartment. Would you consider babysitting other people's dogs?


----------



## RobinWren (Oct 1, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> There are hardly any rescues in Utah at this time


I am happy to hear that but it makes me question what happens to the street dogs? When I talk to dog people some have dogs from high kill shelters in Alabama or California, the dogs are always so grateful. My son found mine online , he is from Mexico and I could not wish for a more wonderful companion. Maybe do some research on other states . Today I met a dog from Korea, she was born into a meat farm, I did not know that even happened. Her first three months she spent her life there, how sad is that.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 1, 2021)

Lee said:


> Aneeda, if you do get another dog, have you made provisions in advance should something happen once again as it did with Bella when you were unable to care for her and gave her away?
> 
> I only ask as I feel that at our age anything can happen anytime and sometimes the result is an abandoned throwaway pet who was once loved and now that love is not there anymore and they wind up either euthanized or in a shelter and not all adjust.
> 
> ...


My daughter has agreed to take Stella should I die and husband will not keep her.  But husband seems to be smitten with Stella, we will see.  You can see Stella on the what are you doing today thread.  Otherwise, my back up person is a friend I have met here  who has a Yorkie.  But Stella would find a new owner quickly.

We always think we are the only ones that can care for our pet or child, for that matter.  But it’s not true, pets and children adjust fast to other people.  SLC does not have kill shelters, but doesn’t matter dogs here are placed almost immediately.  Bella went to a lovely young woman who worked at Pet Smart and not up for sale or to a shelter.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Oct 1, 2021)

RobinWren said:


> I am happy to hear that but it makes me question what happens to the street dogs? When I talk to dog people some have dogs from high kill shelters in Alabama or California, the dogs are always so grateful. My son found mine online , he is from Mexico and I could not wish for a more wonderful companion. Maybe do some research on other states . Today I met a dog from Korea, she was born into a meat farm, I did not know that even happened. Her first three months she spent her life there, how sad is that.


Again, we do not have street dogs in this county.  I can not speak for other counties.  I am sure when Covid is over dogs will once again be more available.  We put a down payment on a dog today.  I am sure if I die amd my husband rehomes the dog here, a line would form to breed her. However, the breeder is very responsible and would take her back as well.


----------



## Meanderer (Oct 1, 2021)

@Aneeda72   You are so right, about life being short.   Love your husband & children, I will pray that things work out for your daughter.


----------

